
Google and Facebook Are Quietly Fighting California’s Privacy Rights Initiative - mikece
https://theintercept.com/2018/06/26/google-and-facebook-are-quietly-fighting-californias-privacy-rights-initiative-emails-reveal/
======
kumarvvr
I am a developer, gamer and a voracious consumer of online content. I do
almost 300 - 500 searches on any given day.

6 months back, I stopped using google search and started using
[https://www.duckduckgo.com](https://www.duckduckgo.com) and have not faced
any problems in the quality of search results.

I sincerely suggest you to try it out.

